# Coffee shop counters



## BenPotter (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi all,

We are looking to bolt coffee sales alongside our electronic cigarette business, however I am struggling to source a reasonably priced counter to serve the coffee / cakes etc.

Can anyone recommend a company? Preferably based in the midlands, however its not a necessity if they deliver.


----------

